# A neat online clock



## NicNak (Nov 11, 2009)

This is pretty neat.  It is a clock.

If anyone is having a confused bout or having a difficult time focusing today, maybe it won't be best to look at this right now.

http://home.tiscali.nl/annejan/swf/timeline.swf


----------



## Daniel (Nov 11, 2009)

:cool2:


----------



## Reaper (Nov 15, 2009)

cool clock


----------



## gardens (Nov 15, 2009)

wow - that's really neat!!


----------

